# Pin float (down)



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

2Js said:


> So I’ve got into shooting Vegas (1st time in 15 plus yrs) I’ve noticed pin floats down and make for pressure on bow arm. I’ve tried couple thing shorter draw,pay more attention to shoulder etc. I shoot just fine at3d never noticed it outside. I’m still shooting in upper 280 to low 90s But I feel like it’s slopping in middle. It’s Not a good released shot most of the time. (Would limb tuning or raising loop help. Just things I saw on here reading). Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Without seeing your shot... some things to try.

1) More weight on the back bar. (this will ultimately cause you to change the angle a bit too) I had a similar problem. I would hold perfect while I was fresh but as the night wore on, I would get a bunch of "dip bangs". My dot would suddenly dip out of the center and as soon as I tried to regain control the shot would break... now that I have more weight on my back bar, these misses out the bottom are fewer and further between.

2) More holding weight - This forces you to continue pulling through the shot. I went up a 1/2" on the module and moved the draw stops in to get to my DL and holding weight

3) Both 1 and 2 - Is where I am right now. I was really shooting well the last few weeks... but now I'm battling COVID....and haven't touched my bow in days.


----------



## 2Js (Dec 6, 2021)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> Without seeing your shot... some things to try.
> 
> 1) More weight on the back bar. (this will ultimately cause you to change the angle a bit too) I had a similar problem. I would hold perfect while I was fresh but as the night wore on, I would get a bunch of "dip bangs". My dot would suddenly dip out of the center and as soon as I tried to regain control the shot would break... now that I have more weight on my back bar, these misses out the bottom are fewer and further between.
> 
> ...


Thanks for info. I’ve tried more weight on back bar. Didn’t help. I’m shooting a halon x and can’t move stop of course. Not sure what else to try. I’m looking for the magic touch lol. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

2Js said:


> Thanks for info. I’ve tried more weight on back bar. Didn’t help. I’m shooting a halon x and can’t move stop of course. Not sure what else to try. I’m looking for the magic touch lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You could try some heat shrink tubing around the draw stop... Making it hit just a little sooner and firming up the back wall...


----------



## 2Js (Dec 6, 2021)

So this will create less let off as well. Just wondering how this will help on bow arm dropping while engaging back tension. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Think of it this way.

You can hold the bow up with just your bow side muscles — and you will fatigue fairly quickly.

Or you could suspend the bow at the end of your bow arm by supporting it with your draw side.

This concept will require you to get your draw length set so that you are against the draw stops with your draw side elbow a little higher than your bow arm while your bow arm is level (set in the “Archer’s T”).

This concept will allow you to relax on the bow side … which in turn … will help in settling the movement down.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

2Js said:


> So I’ve got into shooting Vegas (1st time in 15 plus yrs) I’ve noticed pin floats down and make for pressure on bow arm. I’ve tried couple thing shorter draw,pay more attention to shoulder etc. I shoot just fine at3d never noticed it outside. I’m still shooting in upper 280 to low 90s But I feel like it’s slopping in middle. It’s Not a good released shot most of the time. (Would limb tuning or raising loop help. Just things I saw on here reading). Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




This shooter was complaining that he ALWAYS misses 12-inches low, when shooting at a 20 yd bullseye.
So, you could say his PIN floats DOWN.
So, you could say he gets DOWN pressure on the bow arm.

So, what if he tries a shorter draw?
So, what if he pays more attention to bow shoulder, etc?

Well, this shooter, his problem is a SKY HIGH release shoulder
means a DOWN SUPER LOW bow shoulder
and the SKY HIGH release shoulder works like a see-saw, and this shooter will have his PIN FLOAT down LOW,
and hence,
he misses 12-inches LOW at 20 yards.

So, with ZERO change to the draw module size,
with MASSIVE changes to his full draw posture..meaning KILL the bend in the bow arm elbow
meaning DROP the sky high release shoulder to level out the collar bones
AND
moving his peep HIGHER on the bowstring, to get the nock much LOWER on his face,
to get the nock SOOOOOO low on his face, the string no longer touches his nose,
YES, ON PURPOSE

his NEW full draw posture,
with the exact same draw length (module size).



Before and AFTER form.

New 20 yd results.



Nailing the spot at 20 yards. No longer missing 12-inches low at 20 yards.



Busted his nock at 30 yards.
Yes, an extreme case.

But, the lesson learned, is that draw length is NOT always the problem.
PIN stuck low is NOT fixed with more stabilizer weight on the rear bar. BAD idea.
Pin stuck low is more than likely, a full draw posture issue. Change your full draw posture,
to fix a PIN stuck low.

Consider moving your peep to a new position on your string,
to change where the nock lands on your face,
which will CHANGE the angle of your release side forearm,
which will probably CHANGE the angles of your collar bones (release side and bow side)
to make you hold more steady...no more PIN dropping low.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

2Js said:


> So I’ve got into shooting Vegas (1st time in 15 plus yrs) I’ve noticed pin floats down and make for pressure on bow arm. I’ve tried couple thing shorter draw,pay more attention to shoulder etc. I shoot just fine at3d never noticed it outside. I’m still shooting in upper 280 to low 90s But I feel like it’s slopping in middle. It’s Not a good released shot most of the time. (Would limb tuning or raising loop help. Just things I saw on here reading). Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Since you are shooting in the 280s to low 290s,
you REALLY should be taking video of yourself shooting. Time to do freeze frame analysis,
to see WHY your pin floats down.

You want to analyze your front stab follow thru reaction.











This is 5 consecutive video frames. There is a TREMENDOUS amount of information, in these five video freeze frames.


----------

